# Light for Anubias



## nagukush

Hi Friends !

Just wanted to know how much minimum light do Anubias need to survive. I have them in my 4 Feet, 200 Liter tank with 3 x 30W Lights (Total of 90 W) but this is causing a lot of Algae growth on the Anubias. I'm planning to remove 2 of the lights and keep them in 1 light of 30W alone. Will this be ok for them to survive ?

Also should I continue to Dose Micro and Macro nutrients for the Anubias at this low light level ?

Please guide me friends...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

As you already know, Anubias is a very slow glower. This is why algae glows on their leaves. 
Lowering light will help, but it won't reduce algae glowth to 0. You will still have some. 
I had anubias glow in a shade, under other plants and driftwood before. It survived fine but the leaves were smaller. 

What I sometime do if algae glows really bad is take out the plant and apply water downed vineger (something like water:vineger=2:1) to the leaves with a brush. This will kill the algae and make them turn brown, which after that Otocinclus or other algae eater will eat away. Anubias has a very hard and strong leaves so little bit of vineger will not hurt them.


----------



## anhtu402

spot treated with 3x excel worked wonders on m anubias.


----------



## nagukush

Hi Friends !

Thanks a lot for the kind replies and for guiding me here. The problem is that this is a Brichardi Species tank and they wont allow another fish in the tank. The algae that I want to remove is mainly Black Hair Algae on my Anubias leaves. I tried putting in a few rosy barbs but the brichardis wont let them live even for a day ! Is there any other way to kill this black hair algae ? Can I use any Algicides safely or will it kill my anubias too ? Kindly guide me...

Also kindly let me know what 3x excel is.

Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## davemonkey

They will live with the lower light. The first thing I would try is stop dosing micros until the leaves show a defficiency. Maybe even cut back on the macros. 90 watts isn't a whole lot of light to begin with so you shouldn't need much fertilizer. Also, since Anubias are slow growers, they don't take up nutrients as quickly as other plants.

-Dave


----------



## Evil-Lynn

Like another member has pointed out, spot treatment with excel helps to kill BHA. Also Hydrogen peroxide does the trick and Anubias are pretty resistant to it. Just put some of it inside a serynge then press it right where the algae is. It will turn white and die in a few days.

Alternatively you can try the bleach method. Remove the Anubias from your tank and soak them in a 1 part bleach 19 parts water solution for about 2 to 3 minutes. This will kill the BHA right away. Anubias do well with bleach treatments...


----------

